# Tear Stain Saga



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know who here remembers when I put Misha on Prostora in the past for her tear stains. They cleared up I would say 85% over about 2 weeks and then came back with a vengeance. So I quit the Prostora and only use it if they get a bout of tummy troubles which honestly hasn't happened.

Well Misha was put on Cephlexin (sp?) and Prostora for her cat bite last week. Her tear stains were horrible at that time. They are now about 90% cleared up and she looks beautiful! I am wondering if it is the antibiotics or the probiotics or both. I can keep her on the Probiotics but obviously not the antibiotics. 

Anyways, I guess the saga continues. She is SO pretty without those darned stains!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I think that is why Angel Eyes works for some dogs. It has an antibiotic in it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I don't know who here remembers when I put Misha on Prostora in the past for her tear stains. They cleared up I would say 85% over about 2 weeks and then came back with a vengeance. So I quit the Prostora and only use it if they get a bout of tummy troubles which honestly hasn't happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I tell you, I just love the Prostora for tummy troubles. Tangee needed to be on it daily for her last few months, and now the same is happening for Teaka. Without it, soft messy poop that sticks to her butt and she then proceeds to wipe all over my rugs, vs solid poop that leaves her clean and you can pick up with a tissue! Lucky for me Petplan covers it because it is darn pricey stuff!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

All I know is, the person who discovers the cure for tear stains will become a millionaire 100x over hahahaha!!!!! It seems every time I get Molly's to a minimum, the next day they are darker than ever.........................thank goodness for her Bio-Cream eye stain cover cuz I just can't stand em'!!!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> I don't know who here remembers when I put Misha on Prostora in the past for her tear stains. They cleared up I would say 85% over about 2 weeks and then came back with a vengeance. So I quit the Prostora and only use it if they get a bout of tummy troubles which honestly hasn't happened.
> 
> Well Misha was put on Cephlexin (sp?) and Prostora for her cat bite last week. Her tear stains were horrible at that time. They are now about 90% cleared up and she looks beautiful! I am wondering if it is the antibiotics or the probiotics or both. I can keep her on the Probiotics but obviously not the antibiotics.
> 
> Anyways, I guess the saga continues. She is SO pretty without those darned stains!


Antibiotic


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I wish I had tear stains on poor little Bella, her eyes are beautiful, but I have to put drops in 3 to 4 times a day, medication and then liquid tears. People say I never saw a poodle with such clean face and eyes, I would take the stains


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd say the antibiotics the only thing that clears up Pia's staining is antibiotics, I have been battling Pia tear stains which are partially caused by her inward growing lashes, and it seems allergies ( her eyes tear tear horribly when we go outside), they are much better since I removed chicken and beef from her diet.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh I removed beef and chicken and grains and cheese and only fed distilled water and added ACV and only use glass bowls, Ive tried Eye envy, hydrogen peroxide, Milk of Magnesia, cornstarch, boric acid, contact fluid, moisture drops, Angel eyes, Tidy Tears, pretty much you name it! lol. I assume hers are related to allergies because they seem to get a bit better and a bit worse for unknown reasons. It is so frustrating. I even took her to a specialist and was told she has nothing wrong.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

which specialist ophthalmologist or allergist?


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I find Archie's tend to be stress-related, too. They get worse when there's more upheaval in his life and then get better once things calm down.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle has tear stains as well. I have tried distilled water, he already has no grains or cheese as I feed raw, Angel Eyes, flushing his eyes with saline, constant drying of his eyes, probiotics, feeding parsley ... All to no avail. My vet put a dye solution through his eyes to make sure they were draining properly when I mentioned my concern. One drained somewhat faster but she said both worked properly. I agree the inventor of a cure will make a LOT of $$$ and I would willingly pay.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Swizzle has tear stains as well. I have tried distilled water, he already has no grains or cheese as I feed raw, Angel Eyes, flushing his eyes with saline, constant drying of his eyes, probiotics, feeding parsley ... All to no avail. My vet put a dye solution through his eyes to make sure they were draining properly when I mentioned my concern. One drained somewhat faster but she said both worked properly. I agree the inventor of a cure will make a LOT of $$$ and I would willingly pay.



You didn't try Eye Envy (original, refrigerated formula)? It is a hit or miss kind of product, either it does zero, or it works miracles, you never know until you try it. But for around $35 for the pads and a 2 ounce bottle, it would certainly be worth a try to see if Swizzle is one of the miracle dogs. Tangee was, and it worked for her for her entire life, it did not lose it's effectiveness!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

twyla said:


> which specialist ophthalmologist or allergist?


Ophthalmologist


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Bringing up a very old thread. At 8 years old I finally beat Misha's tear stains! I found a product called "Starfire's No Stain". Its been 2 weeks and the stains are gone.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you, I will definitely try this on Swizzle.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> Bringing up a very old thread. At 8 years old I finally beat Misha's tear stains! I found a product called "Starfire's No Stain". Its been 2 weeks and the stains are gone.


Is it just a cover-up or does it make it go away ? Do you have to use it for life ? How long do you think one container will last ?

I’m asking because it’s not available to buy in Canada and it will cost me at least 60$ to have it shipped if I can find a store that ships to Canada.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a triumphant update! Love it. And look at that cute face. 

I can’t find a list of ingredients. Is this information on the label?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> Bringing up a very old thread. At 8 years old I finally beat Misha's tear stains! I found a product called "Starfire's No Stain". Its been 2 weeks and the stains are gone.


N2Mischief, it is good to see you. I was thinking about you recently and wondering how you and Misha are doing. Thank you for this great referral! I'm going to try and find a US source to order the product. Misha looks fabulous ❤.

I read a pro handler developed it, so maybe Cherrybrook will have it. Thanks again 😊👏🙏🌻!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> Thank you, I will definitely try this on Swizzle.


Hi! Its been a long time. Do try it! I am amazed!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

PeggyTheParti said:


> What a triumphant update! Love it. And look at that cute face.
> 
> I can’t find a list of ingredients. Is this information on the label?


No ingredients listed. I know! It scared me. But it doesn't seem to bother her at all and it works. Its magical. Maybe you could ask them?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Dechi said:


> Is it just a cover-up or does it make it go away ? Do you have to use it for life ? How long do you think one container will last ?
> 
> I’m asking because it’s not available to buy in Canada and it will cost me at least 60$ to have it shipped if I can find a store that ships to Canada.


 Not a cover up, they went away! I tried all the stuff out there, Eye Envy, Angel Eyes, all the washes and wipes. Nothing worked. This stuff worked. The stains are gone. I now am using it once a day


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Streetcar said:


> N2Mischief, it is good to see you. I was thinking about you recently and wondering how you and Misha are doing. Thank you for this great referral! I'm going to try and find a US source to order the product. Misha looks fabulous ❤.
> 
> I read a pro handler developed it, so maybe Cherrybrook will have it. Thanks again 😊👏🙏🌻!


Good to see you too. It has been so long I don't even remember how to use this forum. So Im sorry if I mess up! I had given up on the stains and was using a white paste to cover them. Now they are gone. I am very happy! Thank you! Misha is doing well. My life changed with my autistic granddaughter in my care 24/7. Funny how focus changes. But Misha is well and happy and such a good little dog! Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I just bought it for 64$ cad ! I can’t wait to try it. Angel Eyes with tilosin (antibiotic) worked well for Merlin but it became illegal to sell it. I want him to have beautiful eyes like before.

I’ll let you know if it works for us. Thanks for the tip @N2Mischief !


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> No ingredients listed. I know! It scared me. But it doesn't seem to bother her at all and it works. Its magical. Maybe you could ask them?


I can’t find the ingredients anywhere. That’s weird. Maybe it has tilosin in it but since it’s not eaten and/or advertised, they go through the cracks...

How do you apply it @N2Mischief ?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> Good to see you too. It has been so long I don't even remember how to use this forum. So Im sorry if I mess up! I had given up on the stains and was using a white paste to cover them. Now they are gone. I am very happy! Thank you! Misha is doing well. My life changed with my autistic granddaughter in my care 24/7. Funny how focus changes. But Misha is well and happy and such a good little dog! Hope all is well with you!


God bless you for the grace you are giving your precious granddaughter 🙏. What an incomparable blessing you are giving her, N2Mischief.

It's wonderful to see Misha is there every step of the way, just as she knows is her path 💕. Our Poodles are a step beyond...

There is no messing up, just join in as possible and as you can. Respite is crucial and you know the Poodle love is constant here 😊.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Dechi said:


> I can’t find the ingredients anywhere. That’s weird. Maybe it has tilosin in it but since it’s not eaten and/or advertised, they go through the cracks...
> 
> How do you apply it @N2Mischief ?


I tried Tilosin in the past and it did nothing for us so I don't think it is. It is a powder that you apply to the area twice a day until the stains are gone and then once a day. I think I can even start every other day. It says it is ok if it gets in the eye and that does happen and doesn't seem to bother her.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Dechi said:


> I just bought it for 64$ cad ! I can’t wait to try it. Angel Eyes with tilosin (antibiotic) worked well for Merlin but it became illegal to sell it. I want him to have beautiful eyes like before.
> 
> I’ll let you know if it works for us. Thanks for the tip @N2Mischief !


I hope it works for you. I am still just floored by the results after trying everything else!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey N2mischief nice to see you around.
Almost all the stuff listed made Pia staining so much worse, regular face washing and keeping her face shaved with a 30 blade helps. 
My boy Len only starts tearing if he has a yak chew
Bea staining is from the yak chew and oddily enough CBD oil


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

twyla said:


> Hey N2mischief nice to see you around.
> Almost all the stuff listed made Pia staining so much worse, regular face washing and keeping her face shaved with a 30 blade helps.
> My boy Len only starts tearing if he has a yak chew
> Bea staining is from the yak chew and oddily enough CBD oil


I can't say any of the things made it worse. It does seem to get slightly better then worse on it's own. But this stuff completely cleared it away. I wipe daily and shave the corners of her eyes about every 4 days, but the stains just keep coming. This stuff takes literally about 5 seconds to use. I apply it as much as I can to the inner corners of her eyes and then rubbed it into the existing stain. Now there are no stains to rub it in to so I just do the corner of the eye.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

This was before
View attachment 474371


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

Do certain colors have more issues w/tear stains or is color unrelated?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> I can't say any of the things made it worse. It does seem to get slightly better then worse on it's own. But this stuff completely cleared it away. I wipe daily and shave the corners of her eyes about every 4 days, but the stains just keep coming. This stuff takes literally about 5 seconds to use. I apply it as much as I can to the inner corners of her eyes and then rubbed it into the existing stain. Now there are no stains to rub it in to so I just do the corner of the eye.


I am glad you found something that works for your pup.

I am leery of trying anything else, Pia has distachsis, along with environmental allergies and food intolerances, I suspect Pia may have chemical sensitivities as well, Pia also sees an opthmalogist twice a year, and I am told other than the errant lashes her eyes are healthy, no blocked ducts so staining is allergies and intolerances.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

twyla said:


> I am glad you found something that works for your pup.
> 
> I am leery of trying anything else, Pia has distachsis, along with environmental allergies and food intolerances, I suspect Pia may have chemical sensitivities as well, Pia also sees an opthmalogist twice a year, and I am told other than the errant lashes her eyes are healthy, no blocked ducts so staining is allergies and intolerances.


Same, she has food intolerances, a bad liver, allergies. We have been to an Ophthalmologist and were told no problems.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Rupert's Poodle said:


> Do certain colors have more issues w/tear stains or is color unrelated?


I think it just shows more on lighter colors. But I don't think the color of the dog has anything to do with the actual staining.


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

N2Mischief said:


> Bringing up a very old thread. At 8 years old I finally beat Misha's tear stains! I found a product called "Starfire's No Stain". Its been 2 weeks and the stains are gone.
> View attachment 474293


Thank you for updating this I’m gonna try it on my toy girls stains.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I got mine last week and I‘ve been using it on Merlin. I sometimes forget but it seems to help. We’ll know more in a few weeks.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Dechi, does it have an ingredient list?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I ordered a couple weeks back and suspect it's shipping from the UK. Amazon says it's due soon...


----------

